# Why do we love them so much?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Why do we love them so much? I have been doing some soul searching on this question, with no concrete answers for a long time, and thought I would ask everyone.
I now have 3 cats; my first one has crossed. All 3 have different attributes so I will refer to them as 1, 2 and 3 in the order that they came to me. Number 2 and 3 came from the shelter and I tripped over #1 when leaving for work on a very cold winter’s night. Why do I love them so much is a mystery?
Probably, they are interesting and I do not believe I will ever figure them out. 
Do they love me? I don’t know. 
1) If I have been gone, they don’t appear to realize that I have been gone. I returned from a 3 weeks stay in Alaska and not one of them appeared to realize I had been gone. When I came home after 2 weeks of major surgery, again they did not seem to care. I couldn't get rind of the dog.
2) Most evening #1 will be on my lap. Great bonding times. Number 3, often times is on my lap in the evening and sleeps by my side at nights. Number 2 has just recently started giving me lap time. I have had her now for over 3 years. 
3) They all seem to like the warmth of the house, in the winter and regular feeding. 
4) I love the feel of their fur and can’t believe the clean smell when I sink my nose in their body. 
Sorry for the ramblings but would like to know.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Ha ha. I guess it depends on the cats as to the answers. My thoughts for my situation.
1. There is a bond when you take care of someone or an animal. They depend on me.
2. Petting a cat reduces blood pressure.
3. It's company.
4. My affectionate one hangs with me and I catch her staring at me with what seems loving eyes. She will lay in my lap and drape her body on my chest and look up at me and rub over me. 
5. My skiddish one needs me. Who else would put up with him - his biting and lack of want of affection. 
6. They are part of my family


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

I think a lot of it is the unconditional love they give us. no ulterior motives, no pre-meditated manipulation, no ridiculous expectations, no politics - all too common in human relationships. They are at peace with the world and they ground us. And how can you not love someone or something that you "saved." (although it is questionable who saved whom, right?) 

AND how can you not love something or someone who smells so good and is just so soft and cuddly???? 

Don't question it. Just accept it! :luv


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I believe you nailed it. 
Been doing some soul searching for a while.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

With my kitties it's easy. I'm generally a pretty maternal person (despite no human kids yet, lol) and all our kitties need a Mum.

With Jitzu it was hardest because she was pretty difficult when I took over her care. Now we've been through lots together, she's decided that I'm her person (which was a year long struggle for her) and for her to decide i was trustworthy was a BIG step for her. On my end, I took over her care because I couldn't stand by and see her mistreated by my roommate - even if she hated me (she used to pee on all my stuff, steal my food, chase me up the stairs, and kill all my plants - I now know she didn't hate me but was stressed, unspayed, and had a urinary infection) I had to improve her care.

With the other three they came to us as tiny kittens, so bonding with them was very easy. Torri had been lost around 4 weeks old, Doran was abandoned around 10 days old, and I took Muffin from his feral mother at 4 weeks. They needed care and love to grow and thrive.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Smokey came to me as a feral TNR who needed a new release spot. He "belonged to" someone who died and the neighbors were interested in getting rid of him. I care about him and wish he would be affectionate, but it's not happened yet, not really. Although after a couple years of steady feeding I was able to pet him and he did purr finally. But no lap snuggles, no cuddles. I miss that. But I understand that prior to my efforts nobody but the TNR people had ever touched him, not even the lady who had been feeding him for years. Sometimes he'll talk to me when I see him in the garden - I'll say hello and chirp and he'll look at me and meow. With such slight return on investment, why do I care so much?


----------

